# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Does dwarf hairgrass = japanese hairgrass?

## KeIgO86

I know japanese hairgrass leaves curls downwards as they grow, so are the 2 type the same? or does dwarf hairgrass grow straight up but only shorter than normal hairgrass?

----------


## joydiv

The two types are definitely not the same. Dwarf is straight .. really straight while the jap version curls nicely and stay low with high light.

----------


## KeIgO86

thanks a whole lot dude!  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

japanese hair grass and normal hair grass eventhough having the same scientific name, its does have a JP variant listed, the grass themselves look different too, once grows straight up like hair and the JAp variat, grow low and is curvey.

----------


## KeIgO86

thanks for the insight.

Another question though, I saw C328 having some jap hairgrass in their chilled tanks. Does jap hairgrass require cold water like mosses? Or do they have the same requirements as normal hairgrass.

----------


## StanChung

Similar requirements. Colder water is a bonus. 24-26C. Looks fresher and will grow bushier.

----------


## jackwolf

I have both type of HG.. i planted the two in for two days already in a low tech tank. The normal HG look fine but some of the Jap HG turn brown... the temp of the water is <27C... any advise...?

----------


## Shirley

what is the max ht for both grasses?

----------


## williamng

Anyone have any pictures to show? Jap vs Drawf hairgrass?

----------


## emmanuelwoon

may i know the requirement for jap hair grass ? does it need alot of light compared to glosso or HC ? any advice ?

----------


## illumnae

i have japanese hairgrass creeping under low light (13W over a 25 cm cube)

----------


## Aquaculture

> what is the max ht for both grasses?


About 2 inch for the Hair grass. The Japanese ones are half the height due to its curly nature.

----------


## Shirley

oh is there mini hairgrass?

what's the ht if there is compared to hairgrass

----------


## illumnae

there is no mini hairgrass per se. the difference is that japanese hairgrass curls while normal hairgrass grows straight up.

----------


## o2bubble

I have planted both and would say that jap hairgrass grows much slower (Some turn brown initially) but shorter and curlier than normal type. Looks better to me  :Smile:

----------


## torque6

Jp hairgrass seems to grow much slower and requires CO2 to grow, I have little success growing 2 pots since sept as i've been experiencing little or no success. I only started DIY co2 injection for 3 weeks and they are growing. However, when i went for a black out/stop co2 to combat cynobact for 5 days, most of them turning yellow and some leaves already gone dead. 

Real hard if you don't have the right equipment.

----------


## torque6



----------


## Jervis

My Japanese HG showing signs of rooting and runners after 6 days... hopefully those algae will be gone once I introduce a couple of Yamatos.

----------


## illumnae

i don't find japanese hairgrass any harder to grow than normal hairgrass. mine's creeping in my low tech tanks

----------

